# I migliori cantanti Italiani attualmente?



## Tobi (11 Giugno 2016)

Secondo voi, di tutta la musica che gira nel panorama Italiano, quali sono quei cantanti in grado di scrivere pezzi di livello?


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2016)

Credo Elisa, mi pare sia una cantautrice e scrive pure in inglese. All'estero ha molto successo la Pausini.
Al maschile invece non saprei proprio, chi ha successo all'estero? Bocelli? Il volo?


----------



## davoreb (11 Giugno 2016)

di scrivere non lo so, a me come cantante piace la Michielin tra quelli nuovi.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2016)

Ovviamente la Michielin


----------



## Marco23 (12 Giugno 2016)

Moreno e Lorenzo fragola


----------



## kolao95 (12 Giugno 2016)

Seguo solo Jovanotti e Cremonini attualmente.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Giugno 2016)

renato zero.


----------



## Tobi (12 Giugno 2016)

Manca terribilmente una figura che non parli solo d'amore in ogni santa canzone


----------



## Hammer (12 Giugno 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Manca terribilmente una figura che non parli solo d'amore in ogni santa canzone



Basta uscire dai soliti quattro nomi ipervalutati


----------



## Mou (12 Giugno 2016)

Cremonini tra i nomi mainstream, uscendone un attimo direi I Cani.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

Gino fastidio


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Moreno e Lorenzo fragola



spero sia una battuta


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2016)

Nonostante non sia per niente il mio genere musicale, ho seguito Andrea Faustini dopo X-Factor UK e penso possa avere una grande carriera.


----------



## Dany20 (2 Agosto 2016)

Gigi D'Alessio.


----------



## Tic (2 Agosto 2016)

Ghemon


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2016)

Caparezza. Dietro di lui un vuoto.


----------



## Eziomare (2 Agosto 2016)

Considerando solo i viventi (esclusi quindi i monumentali Gaber e De Andre') per me Battiato defeca in testa a tutti (l'ispirazione e la vena artistica sono ormai esaurite, pero' puo' vantare 20-30 anni di capolavori), altro grandissimo artista e' Giovanni Lindo Ferretti con le sue varie formazioni punk-rock.
Alti livelli anche per De Gregori.
Cantautorato italiano stile di vita


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2016)

Battiato non lo riesco a sopportare proprio, sarà un poeta ma non lo reggo proprio


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Secondo voi, di tutta la musica che gira nel panorama Italiano, quali sono quei cantanti in grado di scrivere pezzi di livello?



Nessuno

Tutti i veri artisti italiani hanno ormai passato i 50 e spesso pure i 60 quindi ormai hanno esaurito la verve artistica e anche se producono roba passabile di capolavori non se ne parla più...dietro c'è il vuoto cosmico, non esiste un solo artista italiano "giovane" (quindi massimo 40 anni) in grado di scrivere un pezzo che fra 15 anni qualcuno si ricorderà ancora


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Agosto 2016)

Bello figo gu


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (24 Agosto 2016)

Cesare Cremonini, Caparezza e Max Gazzè


----------



## Gas (24 Agosto 2016)

Tiziano Ferro


----------



## massvi (4 Settembre 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Cesare Cremonini, Caparezza e Max Gazzè





Gas ha scritto:


> Tiziano Ferro





Siamo messi molto male.


----------

